# Anime Recommendations?



## Dronak (Nov 25, 2002)

Yeah, this is totally non-MA, but that's what the locker room is for, right?    I seem to remember Kaith mentioning he also ran a board for anime/gaming type discussions, so I thought maybe some of those people would be here be into anime.  I think I found his board, but didn't see a ton of anime specific stuff there, so I thought I'd ask my question here and see what sort of response I could get.

I'm relatively new to the whole anime world.  I've seen some stuff on TV and generally liked it.  Most of those were oriented more towards children  though.  There's nothing wrong with that, I like kids' shows, too.  (I'll gather together a list of shows I've seen that I think are considered anime if you want to know.)  But this past Saturday I was at home and watched the Adult Swim block on Cartoon Network and saw a bunch of other shows geared towards a more adult audience.  I think the current typical line up is Inuyasha, Yuyu Hakusho, Cowboy Bebop, Gundam 0083, Mobile Suit Gundam, and Outlaw Star.  Rather different from the more children oriented shows I've seen and they looked pretty good to me.  I plan to watch some more of these on TV when I can, but I also understand that there are some problems with editing and dubbing when things get imported from Japan to the US.  Searching the web I've found places to buy shows, often in the original Japanese with English subtitles, and I was thinking of maybe getting some of those.  However, being new I don't really know exactly what to get, so I was hoping to get some suggestions from others.

Here's the thing.  Naturally everyone's individual tastes are different and so everyone will have different opinions on what are good shows.  So hopefully I can get a better set of suggestions by asking the question this way -- what are some shows that are *generally* considered good and/or popular ones, that most people will like regardless of their personal preferences for specific styles/genres?  There have to be *some* shows that pretty much everyone agrees is good and worth watching.  Related, can you suggest some relatively short series that fall into that category?  From stuff I've read I know some series were as short as 26 episodes while others went as high as a few hundred shows, and I'm sure others are still currently in production.  I'd like to get complete series so that I can watch a whole thing without gaps or cliff-hangers if possible and I have seen some complete series for sale.  But because I am new, I don't really want to spend tons and tons of money right away.  I'd like to start with some shorter complete series that pretty much everyone agrees is good and worth watching to save some money in the beginning.  Then if I get really hooked, I can go from there.  I know there's always what's on TV, too, but I know I've missed a bunch of shows already and haven't seen the series right from the start.

All that being said, can anyone offer some suggestions?  If you can provide some help, I'd appreciate it.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## jlhenry (Nov 25, 2002)

Ninja Scroll is a good one. It is just a single movie.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 25, 2002)

Nephrites' Citadel

Animer forum:
http://bbs.rustaz.com/viewforum.php?f=27

I post there occasionally (also as *arnisador*), though generally on behalf of my wife, a sci-fi fan, or my daughter, a Sailor Moon and Miracle Girls fan.


----------



## TKDman (Nov 25, 2002)

Yea most anime is either Sci Fi / Fantasy / or Horror...

Vampire Hunter D and VHD: Bloodlust were good ones...
Akira is a good one too..

Some of the other movies get a bit twisted for me... *Demon City, and Wicked City*.... sometimes the japanese can be very twisted!


----------



## Elfan (Nov 25, 2002)

Single Movies:

Princess Mononoke
Akira
Street Fighter II: The Animated movie


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 27, 2002)

I've been a big fan of Mobile Suit Gundam (the original series/movies) since I saw it as a boy in Japan.  Of course, the series was originally released in 1979, so the animation is VERY dated, but it introduced elements into the genre that still exist today.

I'm a fan of the following Gundam series that are part of the same continuity, which means: MS Gundam (series and movies), 08th MS Team (OVA), 0083 Stardust Memories (OVA), Zeta Gundam (series), ZZ Gundam(series), and Char's Counterattack (movie).

While Gundam Wing has better animation, it's really a blatant ripoff of the original series.  The only reason I mention it is because it is the series that finally introduced Gundam on U.S. TV.

Cthulhu


----------



## Elfan (Nov 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> 
> *While Gundam Wing has better animation, it's really a blatant ripoff of the original series.  The only reason I mention it is because it is the series that finally introduced Gundam on U.S. TV.*



Ya and because of that I love it, woudn't have seen it otherwise.  Forgot to mention it before. 

Gundam Wing = good


----------



## Damian Mavis (Nov 28, 2002)

There's another thread where we talk about good movies but if you are looking for good series I'll list the few I like here, my taste is very anti kiddie though.

Street Fighter, the series
Berserk, the series
Lain, short series (pretty freaky deaky)

These are just a few off the top of my head.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 2, 2002)

All of the good ones have been named so far: Vampire Hunter D (1983 version) as well as VHD: Bloodlust (2000 version, excellent movie; D is badass).  Ninja Scroll is another goodie.  Very good swordwork and animation framerate.  Akira's a bit sketchy but everyone who's an anime watcher has seen this one at least once simply because it was the first theatrical released anime in the US and is now a anime cult classic.  Demon City Shinjuku is decent, gotta see the uncut version though, lotsa funnies that are taken out in the TV version.  The Guyver: Data series is pretty decent (as well as the two live action movies, the anime and live action differ though, the anime is set in Japan while the liveaction is US based).  

As for the Cartoon Network stuff, everything is edited due to the younger audience, even stuff on Adult Swim.  Cowboy Beebop is an excellent series, I think 28 episodes or 36 as well as a new movie (Knocking on Heaven's Door, you can find this fan-subbed on Kazaa if you look hard enough) that happens between the last and second-to-last episode.  Outlaw Star is another goodie from Cartoon Network, I think again 28 episodes and the last episode leaves something to be desired...

One of my favorite series to date has to be Trigun.  This is anime is absolutely hilarious and the guys who produced and wrote The Matrix, this anime is where they got their idea about moving so fast that you can dodge bullets.  Vash the Stampede, The Humanoid Typhoon.  This guy is hysterical is totally badass.  

Princess Mononoke was alright, I think it can be considered the animated Star Wars, but lotsa famous voiceovers on all the characters.

Gin Rou: The Wolf Brigade sucks.  this entire movie is one humoungous metaphor...bleh.

that's all I can think of right now...hehe.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Dec 2, 2002)

Oh man you have some wacked out ideas of whats good, but I guess that's what makes the world go round, everybodys different.  I hate Trigun and anime like it,  if i want comedy I'll rent Eddie Murphy: Delirious... now that is comedy.  I like serious anime.

"Akira's a bit sketchy"  Sketchy?  Blasphemer!!  Haha, what do you mean sketchy?  It's the best anime ever made!  The one thing most fans agree on is that Akira was one of the best.  

But I agree with you on Vampire Hunter D and Demon City, I loved those.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Senfeng (Dec 2, 2002)

Hey, I liked Trigun!  Anywayz...

*Fighting:*
_Samurai X: Trust
Samurai X: Betrayal_
Rurouni Kenshin (1st season)
Grappler Baki the series (don't know if this out in the US yet, but very long)
Dragonball Z (extremely long)

*Robot Anime:*
Dual (4 DVDs)
Any of the Gundam series
Vandred (warning: 1st season ends in cliffhanger)
Pilot Candidate (Excellent story, but ends in cliffhanger)

As for my favorite Anime:

Initial D

Greatest anime ever created.  Its the Martial Arts of road racing.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Dec 2, 2002)

Grappler Baki!!  That's the series I forgot about!  I loved grappler Baki.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Senfeng (Dec 2, 2002)

I didn't think many people knew about Grappler Baki.  Its a great series, but its like 3 seasons long (75+ episodes).

Some others that I missed in my post:

Escaflowne (8 dvd series)
Fushigi Yugi (long)
Brain Powered (3 - 3dvd sets)
Shadow Skill (1 dvd.  Animation may be a bit dated.)
Shadow Skill series (Long.  Animation may be a bit dated.  Don't know if its out in the states)

Again, if you can find Initial D you'll be a happy camper.  The 3D isn't too great, but the tension, story, and technique are awsome.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 2, 2002)

I'm partial to Kenshin.  OVAs, and series.  Princess Mononoke is also on my top 5 list.

Top 5
#1 Arcadia of My Youth (subbed)
Rurouni Kenshin (Samurai X)
Princess Mononoke
Space BattleCruiser Yamato (movies)
Urusei Yatsura


Other top choices:
Star Blazers (series)
Slayers
Ranma 1/2
Harlock Saga
Queen Emeraldas
Sailor Moon (original japanese, not US version)
Utena

If there is any 1 though, it would be Arcadia.  


For the metal fans reading, check out a band called Animetal. They do heavy metal cover versions of anime theme songs.  Many of them are -really- good. 

:asian:


----------



## Senfeng (Dec 2, 2002)

Kind of a Chick Flick deal, but Love Hina is a pretty good one as well.  

If you like the starblazers, Robotech is a great series as well.


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 4, 2002)

Akira is one of those weird animes that if you get up during and have to go to the bathroom...you've missed the entire movie.  I guess I also didn't like it was the first time I saw it I was eleven or twelve and didn't understand it.  

I think Trigun is one of the better anime series.  The animation is decent and goes at a steady framerate and in the later episodes, Vash's personality changes dramatically and turns into a complete badass.  Wolfwood is a great character as well.  Me and my friend were on the verge of tears when he's pleading for his life to God after his gunfight with Chapel.  We couldn't believe that Wolfwood was gonna die, he was too cool a character.  Him and his always crimpled cigarette.

That damn crimpled cigarette thing carries over to Cowboy Beebop and Spike always pulling one out of his shirt pocket.  For an anime, the fight scenes in Beebop are spectacular.  Spike being a devout Bruce Lee fan and a practioner of JKD is a very cool concept.

Then there's DBZ...don't lie, you watch it too.

Perfect Blue's kinda cool.  The opening scene you could tell that maniac-looking-slack-jawed fellow was an idiot and was gonna do something bad.  This anime's sorta a chick-flick, but it will also keep a guy's attention trying to figure out what in the hell's going on.

An oldie but a better anime, I thought, was Cashan.  Kind of a hokey premise but a decent anime.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Dec 4, 2002)

Perfect Blue is not a chick flick haha,  it's a psychological thriller!  But you are right it is good.  Have you seen Akira lately?  Go watch it again if the last time you saw it you were 11.  AND NO I DONT WATCH DBZ... it's silly. 

I don't know, I guess I'm just getting older so I can't stand cartoons for kids like DBZ and silly humor in series like Trigun.  I need meat in my story and characters, or at least a hell of a lot of sex and blood omg haha.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Aikikitty (Dec 22, 2002)

I just finished watching Record of Lodoss War.  It took me awhile to finish it but I REALLY liked it!!!  Very good story!  The story is just like a fantasy role playing game.  Beautiful animation!   

Robyn:asian:


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 20, 2004)

okay...I thought maybe I'd revive a dying thread because of some new stuff I've recently seen. Hellsing....this one is completely friggin' baddass. I liked it so much I started reading the manga, now I gotta wait til November for the fourth book to come out and pray enough to make them make a second season. :fanboy:


----------



## Master of Blades (Sep 23, 2004)

Naruto is alright. DBZ is always good. Outlaw star is great. Trigun is cool. Just DONT watch Cowboy Bebop   :2xBird2:


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 23, 2004)

Armatage the III (cool sci-fi cop drama)

Dirty Pair (bounty hunter space opera)

Riding Bean (Hey, its set in Chicago.)

The Unedited Directors cut of KITE (If you have ever seen, and liked, the movie "The Professional" this is for you)

Mad Bull (Adult oriented, lots of blood, comedy and sex...)

Saber Marionette J (Kinda chicky, but ok)

Slayers (Dungeons and Dragons Comedy)


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 23, 2004)

Master of Blades said:
			
		

> Just DONT watch Cowboy Bebop :2xBird2:


blasphemy....that's one of my favorites...why didn't you like it...and don't say the ending cause the ending wrapped everything up...and if you haven't seen Knockin' on Heaven's Door...then...well...go see it!


----------



## Xequat (Sep 23, 2004)

I kinda liked Fist of the North Star.  It's a little old, but still pretty good.  Of course, Ghost in the Shell, too...kinda Matrixey.  As far as TV goes, I liked Evangelion which is about a bunch of gigantic robots operated by super kids.  The other one I like is Ranma 1/2.  It's pretty funny.  This guy fals into a magic water pool and now when he gets hit with hot or cold water, he changes into a male or female.  There are characters that don't know about the problem but they've met both the male and female versions, so they might love the boy but hate the girl.  It's different.  They made TV shows and movies.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 23, 2004)

Ghost in The Shell's a goodie...now I gotta see the sequel....also liked Guyver, the OVA's and the Data series...hell, even the live action movies weren't bad, of course the second is much better than the first.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 24, 2004)

Xequat said:
			
		

> Of course, Ghost in the Shell, too...kinda Matrixey. .



Ghost in the Shell is "Kinda Matrixey" Cuz the Wachowski brothers originaly planned the Matrix to be a Live Action version of Ghost in the Shell... 

They took the Anime to the studio when they were looking for funding and said "We want to shoot this as a live movie" and somehow came up with matrix instead...


----------



## Master of Blades (Sep 26, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> blasphemy....that's one of my favorites...why didn't you like it...and don't say the ending cause the ending wrapped everything up...and if you haven't seen Knockin' on Heaven's Door...then...well...go see it!




I dont know i'll be honest. Its just everytime I watch it its like   I get bored easily, needs a lot to keep me interested


----------



## KatGurl[v2] (Sep 27, 2004)

*Due to my young age, my taste in anime will seem more "childish", but I find that Chobits, Steel Angel Kurumi, Azumanga Diaoh, and Love Hina are the best so far. All but Love Hina is On Demand for Comcast, if you have it, that is. To get to it, you go to On Deamnd, then down to 'The Cutting Edge'. After, hit 'Anime Network'.  *


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 30, 2004)

I thought Witch Hunter Robin was going to be better than it was...what the hell happened with that...

has anybody mentioned Cashan, yet...?


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 1, 2004)

Here's a site.. http://www.animeondvd.com/


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 12, 2005)

What do you folks think of "Vampire Princes"? I'm new to this anime "thing" and it's one of the few I've seen. It is very, uh... interesting. I've also seen "Princess Mononoke" and "The Ghost in the Shell". It's really exciting to have discovered a new art form. I LOVED "Kimba the White Lion" as a kid.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 22, 2007)

I just noticed this is 2007. Last Post here.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Feb 23, 2007)

And since this thread started, the greatest anime movie ever has hit dvd:
Spirited Away by Miyazaki.
Nothing can top that one.

AoG


----------

